# whiteline b13 control arm brace install



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

The front ES bushings can be used, they fit the control arm, you just have to take a little time w/ a bench grinder and shape them. It took about 20 mins for me to do both sides. The front bushing pops right in. As far as the control arm brace, I have an answer for that to. If you are using a Pulsar sway bar, you'll have to use a little larger spacer than whiteline supplies with the kit

Seen here:









The pulsar swaybar has a larger outter diameter and will cause a sever binding problem. Here you can see where I had to flatten my 3" downpipe and where it rubs my whiteline swaybar:










Here you can see the front and rear mount and my ES bushings, sorry for the dirt and grime:

















The brace clears the cross member and my 3" downpipe:









Heres an overall shot and ground clearance shot:


















John


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

can you just clairy for me on the control arm bushings, you had to grind the B12's mounts, or the bushings themselves ? and that Whitline control arm brace, it basically bolts right up to the B12 chassis then ? I am using Pulsar sway bars, and haven't done my exhaust yet, so I may be able to get around that one. Any idea where the best place to get the brace from is ?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

astreamk1 said:


> can you just clairy for me on the control arm bushings, you had to grind the B12's mounts, or the bushings themselves ? and that Whitline control arm brace, it basically bolts right up to the B12 chassis then ? I am using Pulsar sway bars, and haven't done my exhaust yet, so I may be able to get around that one. Any idea where the best place to get the brace from is ?


I just had to grind the bushings a bit. The brace is currently on groupbuy over at www.sr20forum.com for $150 shipped. It bolts directly to the b12. The Pulsar (hollow) swaybar actually has a larger outer diameter than the Whiteline (solid) swaybar. I'm not sure if its going to be an issue because they are shaped a little different though. I just used my jack to close the 1/4" gap up and made up the bolt. If that doesn't work, just use a larger spacer. Good luck!

John


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

Nismodriver said:


> I just had to grind the bushings a bit. The brace is currently on groupbuy over at www.sr20forum.com for $150 shipped. It bolts directly to the b12. The Pulsar (hollow) swaybar actually has a larger outer diameter than the Whiteline (solid) swaybar. I'm not sure if its going to be an issue because they are shaped a little different though. I just used my jack to close the 1/4" gap up and made up the bolt. If that doesn't work, just use a larger spacer. Good luck!
> 
> John


Thanks for the shared knowledge. I was going to make my own brace, I thought a B13 brace would work, but didn't have any means to test one. That is a kick ass price for your brace, esp. being a 4 point brace. I have been looking in to the 3 point ones for the B13 and they are going for like $175. 

I have everything else installed on my car except a control arm brace and it seems like it would be a worthwhile investment. It looks like it has to make a world of difference on that car. :thumbup:


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

astreamk1 said:


> ...[the control arm brace] looks like it has to make a world of difference on that car. :thumbup:


ya have u noticed anything different with this brace?


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

SuperStock said:


> ya have u noticed anything different with this brace?


Go get you one! This thing is great. It really stiffened the front end and totally elimnated wheel hop for me. Good stuff!

John


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

done


----------



## astreamk1 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Whiteline control arm brace*

I tried to get in on this deal with no luck over on the SR20 forum. PM'd with no reply. Contacted Whiteline directly and they'll gladly ship you one for about US$200 . I am just going to order mine directly from them.


----------

